# Passenger side drive shaft question.



## bloonman (Jan 25, 2006)

Howdy!

I have a 91 Nissan maxima that my father-in-law crunched and gave me. After many "HOURS & DAYS" of chasing down parts, installing what parts would work and throwing away the ones that would not, I now have, what I believe to be, a total understanding of the underside of the front end of passenger side of this vehicle. What I don't understand, and thought it best to ask, is why these cars of the same year, make, and model would have different widths of splines on the drive shaft. The one that came out of the car is smaller than the four or five I have looked at, and this after I had already bought on at a junk yard.

The dealer was more than happy to sell me a new one, but it was too big too! Then they were more than happy to rebuild mine for me at a wonderful price! ... ... ... for them! That would still leave me with needing to have the spline in the spindle changed because the one in the car got broken in the wreck. The splines even on the CVJ's are different! The splines on the spindle are different!

Anyway, my 15 year old grandson, Keith, bless his heart, who has been helping me with the work had, what I would call nothing less than an epiphany! "What if we used the inner shaft from the car and the outer shaft from the junk yard?". 

The kid has been worth twice what I agreed to pay him even "BEFORE" that! 

We broke those two shafts apart and used the best bearings, cage and inner cluster of the two to make a new drive shaft with a "SMALL" tranny spline and a "BIG" spindle spline.

I said all that to ask this. Will we be okay with this? 

I would really hate to spend another three or four days trying to find a part that can't be found. 

Yes, we replaced the boots. Yes, we cleaned and totally regreased the inner and outer CVJ's using the best parts from each. At least the inner workings of the CVJ's were the same. For that I am grateful.

I only hope that this will be okay.

John, The Balloon Man


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

depending on the production date in 91 there are at least 2 different spline counts.
late in 91 the 92s were introduced along with the DOHC motor which took different axles than the SOHC models of the same year.

an axle should only run you about $60.

you can mix and match the joints to make a correct axle.


----------

